# Self Hosting



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Here is the info on hosting your own website:

Google Secure WAMP. It show up on top. It is from Berlin. It is a simple download and does all the setup for you and it works!

If you want a domain name then Google that and sign up with one of the services that give you that. You will probably have to pay for it.

That's all it takes!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Did you really just copypastethis post and make a new thread about it?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

No I did not copy/paste. I just wanted to start a new thread about WAMP save people having to read through all the posts on my previous thread re Apache.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably a better idea to give the link you're referring to than tell people to google it . . ,


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

You're right, I should have provided the link. 

And now I cannot find it but right now I do not have access to the pc I downloaded it on. I will try to find it.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

http://securewamp.org


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you tested the software? Does it work as well as it says it does?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I was simply providing the missing link. I've never used that particular package, as I do all my hosting on Linux aside from a couple quick-and-dirty temporary installations on Windows.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I downloaded SecureWAMP - Download on another computer. I'm pretty sure I still have a rootkit on it. The installation doesn't work. Maybe I have to tweek the config file?

The one from securewamp.org didn't install correctly. It is missing files.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It's something wrong with your connection or your machine then.

I just downloaded each, and they have identical checksums.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

One install showed this error: NET HELPMSG 2185

I re-downloaded from securewamp.org and when I try to install Apache/PHP I get error saying maybe I was not logged in as administrator. I think I entered the admin password.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I got WAMP installed and running. But I get an error that the function 

mysql_connect_errno() is undefined. It's got to be defined somewhere....where?


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

NOTICE:

Some of W3Schools Online Web Tutorials's MySQL examples have errors. Here are some:

mysql_connect_errno() should be mysql_errno()

mysql_connect_error() should be mysql_error()

mysql_query($con,$sql) should be mysql_query($sql,$con)...this one just gives a warning but the parameters are transposed. I hope it still works for me...I am working on this as I type.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

MySQL function reference can be found at PHP MySQL Functions


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Now I get this error: Error creating database: Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'books'


```
<?php

$con=mysql_connect("localhost","","", "");


// Check connection
if (mysql_errno())
  {
  echo "Failed to connect to MySQL: " . mysql_error();
  }

// Create database
$sql="CREATE DATABASE books";

if (mysql_query($sql,$con))
  {
  echo "Database books created successfully";
  }
else
  {
  echo "Error creating database: " . mysql_error();
  }
?>
```


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

You need to supply a username and password so that you have something to log in with. Then you should be able to create a database.

Alternatively, you can just log into mysql and create a database.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I think I may have entered the password wrong when I installed the wamp. I have tried to re-download it and set the password again, but I get an error when I try to do that. I think I still have a rootkit virus which is getting in the way or it could be norton security which I am working on in another thread.

How do I log into mysql as you mentioned?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

You have to create a mysql user in order to connect to the mysql server.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I got WAMP reinstalled but when I click on install for Apache/PHP I get an error. Virus?

Also, I read that when mysql is first installed it comes with the root user which has all priviliges and no password...but of course one should assign a password to that account.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

You don't have a virus. I would like to know what the error is that you are getting. Normally you get errors when you reinstall programs like mysql.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I get a permission denied message.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Sorry but I think I still do have a virus....or else this wamp doesn't work, contrary to what I said in my first post in this thread.

I had Apache and PHP working but no mysql. So I reinstalled the wamp (to the same folder) but now I'm back to square one with errors when I try to install Apache/PHP.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

If you think that you have a virus, please follow these instructions. 

Can you also, please post the entire error that you are getting from the mysql server.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Why would you think a virus has that capability? Clearly it's an issue with your setup and not a virus.

If, for some reason, a virus was coded to prevent Apache/WAMP/etc from functioning for whatever reason, I'll eat my pants. For now though, my money's on your configuration.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

OK...I click on Install Apache/PHP with both Install as a service & Start webserver with WIndows checked.

I get (OS 5) Access denied AH 00369 WinNT

Service name invalid...get help by typing NET HELPMSG 2185...I looked up that error and can't find a solution.

Then the installer seizes up and I have to end the application with Task Manager.

I have tried all combinations of those check boxes above.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I am already going thru the process of malware removal in the security forum.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I also noticed that I have Softonic-download-installer installed and I cannot get rid of IT. I was suspicious of this when I downloaded it...


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I am now installing the 3 components separately (the old way). When I download and exec the mysql installer I again get an error: Windows Installer cannot....

How do I start Apache. There must be an .exe file?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

BrentC said:


> I also noticed that I have Softonic-download-installer installed and I cannot get rid of IT. I was suspicious of this when I downloaded it...


Softonic is a generally reputable place so it shouldn't be suspicious or difficult to remove.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I found that apachecl.exe and httpd.exe which start Apache were not downloaded...or?


----------



## richnrockville (Apr 3, 2012)

BrentC said:


> I think I may have entered the password wrong when I installed the wamp. I have tried to re-download it and set the password again, but I get an error when I try to do that. I think I still have a rootkit virus which is getting in the way or it could be norton security which I am working on in another thread.
> 
> How do I log into mysql as you mentioned?


I don't understand why you would continue using a computer that you "think has a rootkit"

I highly recommend that you clean up the machine before trying install any program.

Rich


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

I have gone back to my paid hosting service. Everything works there. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------

